# Spain/Canary islands



## Stretch1463 (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi , we've only recently joined the forum looking for information and advice.

I am a retiring firefighter and my wife a retiring nurse , we are not planning to work again once retired ( very lucky but not rich ) ... We for health reasons as well as we love Spain and Spanish people are planning to move over... Purchasing a property is not something we are looking to do .

Our thoughts are to move to somewhere and to rent long term , we would be surviving on our service pensions until this is supplemented by our old age pension in time. I have had a quick look at advice on this forum and realise we would be best to get an NIE number and a bank account as we're hoping to stay for the longer term.... Unsure how long but possibly the rest of our life. 

Can anyone give us an idea of rents ... Healthcare... Ect ? 
Or any general advice ?
Regards , TOny.


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

spain is a very large country, so an idea of whereabouts would be helpful for a start. also what size and type of property, coastal or inland.
you will have to have private health care until your state OAP pension kicks in.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

smitty5668 said:


> you will have to have private health care until your state OAP pension kicks in.


Although once you have been registered as resident in Spain for one year, you will have the option to pay into the Spanish state healthcare system under the Convenio Especial. It currently costs €60 per person per month for the under 65s (€157 per person per month for those aged 65 or over), which may or may not be less than the cost of private healthcare, depending on which company you choose. My husband and I will be paying €120 per month for the two of us from January, although he is now 66, but I understand cheaper offers are available for new customers.

Whether you have private healthcare or state healthcare under the Convenio Especial, you would still have to pay 100% of the cost of any medication prescribed for you.


----------



## Stretch1463 (Dec 20, 2015)

Thanks , I suppose Tenerife is best choice for all year round weather....
A 2 bedroom minimum apartment or villa...


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Stretch1463 said:


> Thanks , I suppose Tenerife is best choice for all year round weather....
> A 2 bedroom minimum apartment or villa...


Or one of the other six larger Canary Islands…….


----------



## Stretch1463 (Dec 20, 2015)

Yes , very true....although I know Tenerife better.
Which of the others would you recommend and why ?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Stretch1463 said:


> Yes , very true....although I know Tenerife better.
> Which of the others would you recommend and why ?


Each island has its individual characteristics, I have enjoyed all including the tiny Graciosa. I live on El Hierro and have done for many years, it suits me, however this year I have visited Tenerife, Gran Canaria, Lanzarote and Graciosa and this afternoon we fly to Gran Canaria once more.

Perhaps you should rent in Tenerife, register on the foreigners list, then obtain a certificado de residencia, this will allow you to obtain considerable discounts on travel between the islands and the peninsular, then you can visit all and make your own choice, we are all different, and what suits one would probably not suit another.

Rentals, two bed apartment here would cost around 400 to 500€, furnished, and with part or all electricity paid, maybe less if you avoid the tourist resorts.


----------

